# servlet deklaration in web.xml



## web.xml (26. Nov 2004)

habe eine frage zur dekleration der servlets in web.xml

ich habe folgende ordnerstruktur:

applikation
      L  WEB-INF
               L  web.xml
               L  classes
                      L  unterordner
                               L  unterordner
                                        L  testservlet.java
                                        L  testservlet.class


wie muss ich nun das testservlet in web.xml deklarieren? muss ich den ganzen pfad aufrufen?



```
<servlet>
  <servlet-name>TestServlet</servlet-name>
  <servlet-class>WEB-INF.classes.unterordner.unterordner.testservlet</servlet-class>
</servlet>
```


----------



## web.xml (26. Nov 2004)

sorry es hat die leerzeichen aus der ordnerstruktur gelöscht!
hier nochmals die ordnerstruktur:

applikation
......WEB-INF
...........web.xml
...........classes
................unterordner
.....................unterordner
..........................testservlet.java
..........................testservlet.class


----------



## foobar (26. Nov 2004)

Du mußt den Namen der Klasse mitsammt den Packages angeben. In deinem Fall wäre das:

```
<servlet>
  <servlet-name>TestServlet</servlet-name>
   <servlet-class>unterordner.unterordner.testservlet</servlet-class>
</servlet>
```


----------



## web.xml (26. Nov 2004)

ok danke!

hab noch ne frage: wie muss ich das Servlet in einer jsp datei aufrufen? die jsp datein ist in einem anderen ordner (natürlich nicht in web-inf)


```
<form action="../TestServlet">
```


so? ich hab da ein wenig ein durcheinander mit den ordnern!


----------



## foobar (26. Nov 2004)

Das Servlet wird über KontextName/ServletName angesprochen:

```
<form action="/MyContext/TestServlet">
```


----------

